
Alcohol and Other Loves Lost - cppherson
https://medium.com/@ginnyhogan/alcohol-other-loves-lost-c40e10e2ee81
======
a0-prw
I found this to be an interesting story and it linked to an interesting
perspective on the term alcoholism. I was rather surprised by how little she
was drinking (20-25) a week ! During my heavy drinking periods I drank about
that a night and still functioned "normally" during the day. I've always been
able to stop/cut down radically for longish periods. When my kids were small,
I stopped drinking for 8 years and started again after I got divorced. I find
it gets bad whenever I'm stuck in negative social relations. Idk

